# Male Text Buddy Needed



## strangerinmoscow87 (Jan 24, 2013)

Living alone, working with people old enough to be my parents and living with SA has meant I have very few friends. It's not so much envy I feel when everyone around me consrantly texts friends/partners, it's just sadness. I get 100s of free texts each month and rarely use a tenth of my allowance. I'm looking for straight guys to be text buddies because I have so few straight mates and feel like I'm missing out big time. If anyone feels the same then let's be text buddies? Btw I'm gay, but not into fashion or wearing pink or anything. I just feel like I don't know things about sport and manly things. Things I'd like to ask someone who isn't called google!


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey. I'm in the UK too, straight and fairly chatty. I'm into football and gaming. 

I'm not Mr Manly 2012 by any stretch of the imagination, but always looking for mates.


----------



## Mr Grey (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm probably old enough to be your parent too


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i cant text but i can pm you on here


----------

